# Spiderman Far From Home...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Anyone seen this yet? We took our youngest yesterday. One thing to know is there is more "cussing" than I expected. No F bombs but more other words than I expected. I also didn't really think the movie was that great. Special effects are awesome. But that was about it. Best way to describe is that you walk out of the movie thinking about stuff you need to do. You dont walk out talking about the movie. One caveat is the banana and Peter tingle scene. My son of course loved it and was dressed to the 9s for it.




Interested if anyone else has seen it yet.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Anyone seen this yet? We took our youngest yesterday. One thing to know is there is more "cussing" than I expected. No F bombs but more other words than I expected. I also didn't really think the movie was that great. Special effects are awesome. But that was about it. Best way to describe is that you walk out of the movie thinking about stuff you need to do. You dont walk out talking about the movie. One caveat is the banana and Peter tingle scene. My son of course loved it and was dressed to the 9s for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have not seen it and since I have girls they said no thanks  Your little man is for sure in spider man mood...love it!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Peter tingle was the best and only part I remember.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Gibby said:


> Peter tingle was the best and only part I remember.


Totally agree. Of course my 7 year old repeatedly asked why that was so funny. "Ask your mom." :mrgreen:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > Peter tingle was the best and only part I remember.
> ...


We stayed for both ending credits too. I do have to say my youngest son (3) sat quietly through the whole movies. The longest he has ever sat still.

Our group was 10 kids and 4 adults


----------

